

Show HN: Mint Programming Language - Carrotlord
http://www.mint.oliverchu.com

======
X4
Does it compile sourcecode or not?

Does it compile to bytecode, does it use the JVM?

How fast is it compared to C?

~~~
Carrotlord
Directly interpreted, much slower than C. Some optimizations are made, but not
many. It is actually slower than Python. I'm just one guy and my name is not
Guido unfortunately. Able to use JVM functionality, but not compiled to JVM
bytecode.

~~~
X4
Awesome, thanks for the quick reply!

